# 1976 Ford Thunderbird



## bigbuckeyekid (Aug 4, 2004)

I have a question. i am in need of a 1976 ford thunderbird. preferiably a plastic but a die cast will do. if anyone can help me out i'd really appreaciate it. or maybe if any one can give me a website to look at that has them. thanks.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

I seem to remember one of the Japanese companies (Aoshima, maybe?) produced one. There may also be an AMT one from way back when. Good hunting!


----------

